# A boiling issue



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Advice sought on Kettles please…

As newbees we don’t pick up our new MH till March and a few questions have come to mind that we need help with please.
When hooked up on camp sites we would like to use an electric kettle…can anyone tell us what wattage kettle we should look for so that we can use it in the UK and Europe when hooked up, or does everyone use Gas?
Secondly, we of course also need a kettle for the gas stove and wondered if members had any suggestions for a kettle that pours nicely and stands the rigours that are likely to get thrown at it?

Thanks in anticipation

Chris & Hills


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We use a Sunncamp 900 watt electric kettle, so only about 4 amps. We don't bother with a gas kettle, put a pot on when we are off EHU.

Good luck with your MH and enjoy.

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
You should look for a 700 watt or a 750 watt or at least less than 1000w kettle
Of course larger ones will work ok especially on decent sites in the UK but on the continent you never know the rating of the hookups so its best to stick to low wattage and wait longer for the water to boil. You dont have to go to specialist camping shops to get low wattage kettles as most dept stopres will sell them. I got mine from a shop in Wroxam.
You will of course need 2 kettles if you definately want an electric one in case you have to go on a site with no electric.

You will fing that if you go on the continent and use Aires or stellplatz that you will use mostly gas. Camp site are usually OK for leccy but they are of course more expensive.

Phill


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use gas, more economical and if you're paying for the electric it can hit your allowance by running a relatively high wattage appliance.

Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Space is one of our final frontiers, so carrying two kettles to do the same job does not work for me. Although in the winter it is sometimes pleasant to have a fan heater, in the summer we try not to use a 'hook-up' as the costs of electricity bare no comparison to that of gas. £3 to £5 per night for electric hook-up when we do not need it, is frankly, uneconomic. Only when using an ASCI card off season and the electricity is included would I consider an electric kettle....but we don't take one.
Alan


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

We address the problem by carrying 2 kettles - one for electric (750w) and one for gas. Both are very light.
Bill


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We have this £10 Argos electric kettle for when on ehu, its a travel kettle so low power
Argos

I can just about get 2 drinks out of it.

When on gas we have one of the normal camping kettles that whistle

Argos camping kettle

The link above is a little pricey, I think normall they are about £7 in a camping shop

Ben


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bill_OR said:


> We address the problem by carrying 2 kettles - one for electric (750w) and one for gas. Both are very light.
> Bill


+1


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It really depends on what motorhoming style you adopt.

If you will be shelling out for posh sites for long periods then you might as well use an electric kettle as generally EHU is included in the (extortionate) price of the pitch.

If you will be using smaller sites like CLs or CSs and moving every day or so then there may not be EHU and if there is you will have to pay extra for it.

Using your gas will work out cheaper.

If you will be wild camping then you will definitely be using gas.

If you travel to €urope then you will almost certainly be using Aires and Municipals so -mostly gas as either EHU is not available or costs extra.

The other advantage of the gas hob is that your kettle is on and tea is ready quicker than you can say "where's the hookup lead and will it be long enough and where is the adaptor and it's raining and the socket needs resetting so I need to go to the site office - but it's closed"!!!!

This is a whole new topic with much info and even more debate but have you considered Gaslow (other makes are available!) re-fillable (as opposed to exchangeable) gas cylinders?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Bill_OR said:
> 
> 
> > We address the problem by carrying 2 kettles - one for electric (750w) and one for gas. Both are very light.
> ...


and another.

We take two kettles _because_ we don't have much space. When not in use our hob. with the glass lid closed, becomes a much needed work surface, so we always use our 750w kettle when on hook up.

Chris


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Just a cheap gas kettle. It serves us well, especially as we like to stop off at a layby or service station for a quick brew, or after a long walk before starting off again. I don't see the point in carrying two kettles when one does the job perfectly well in any situation.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Speak to your friends at Age Concern ( now Age UK ). They do a lovely 1kw kettle, whose max capacity is exactly two mugs.
Only been known to trip two EHUs in five years.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*A Kettle*

Well one Kettle for both gas and lecce , you would need to get steel cooking utensils and buy a Induction plate, will heat much quicker than an electric kettle, or gas I am assuming you van has no electric hot plate, this does add weight but for us it works well and is kept in its box on the inside locker door. and takes no usable space up, can post pics of the fitting should you wish  Its big enough for a large pan if you do need to cook for more than two ,


----------



## User1 (Apr 13, 2012)

When we are on electric if we have the heating on ( To keep warm ) putting the kettle on switches the electric off. You only get 16amps max so something has to give. 3kw electric heating and a domestic electric kettle usually does it.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

If space is at a premium why bother with a kettle on the gas?

We just fill a small saucepan with the amount of water we need for coffee or whatever. It's more ecconomical on gas and water because we only heat what we need.

Simples :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Water boiled in a saucepan always seems to have a "taste" to it.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

pippin said:


> Water boiled in a saucepan always seems to have a "taste" to it.


 :?: May be you need to clean the saucepan first!! :lol:


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Agree with Scattycat - no need for a gas kettle. We use a small saucepan to save space. 
Any taste is more likely to come from the water itself than from the saucepan especially if the pan is a decent quality stainless steel. We find that we notice the furring up more in the saucepan and so it gets washed regularly.
Mike


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Same as Chris and John. We use an 800w travel kettle once a day, to make coffee in the morning, because we can use it on the worktop. If we open the worktop to boil a kettle on the gas, there's nowhere to put the coffee flask and filter.

Make sure it's a travel kettle, though, an ordinary domestic electric kettle may well trip the EHU on many sites.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

We did have one of those small travel kettles that do two cups but it didn't do our two mugs, annoyed me a lot! 

I found this Breville 1l 1500W which does 3 mugs if I want  although I suppose that may still trip a small site hook up .

http://www.breville.co.uk/vkj111-breville-white-1-litre-jug-kettle.html


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Get yourself a single induction hob then you will only need one kettle for gas or on hook up.
As well as being able to cook on electric when on hook up it will also serve as an outside electric BBQ.

Induction hob from Lidl about £30, suitable saucepans from Tesco Value range starting at £2.00

Check suitability of pans and kettle by using a magnet. If it sticks it will be ok for use on an induction hob.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I think that there is enough replies on here to enable you to make a decision, however, if you do decide on a kettle to be used on a gas stove, I would suggest that you buy a "Whistling Kettle", you will then be warned that the kettle has boiled and to switch it off. There is nothing worse than a motorhome full of steam.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Tefal electric kettle - 2 mug size. LeClerc supermarket in France but should be available in UK - plus whistling gas kettle - +-1.5L from Lidl earlier this year - very nice quality stainless steel well under 10 pounds (can't remember how much exactly). Previously had more expensive flashier one from camping shop but had to toss it - it went black and peeled all over the place making a huge mess.

To all using pots of boiling water.... tut tut! Take care!

Viv


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who responded...we are now very clear on the route to take. The advice regarding wattage has been particularly useful.


----------



## HyFy (Dec 26, 2010)

*Gas Hob Kettles*

But what sort of gas hob kettle do you recommend...

Loads of replies talk about this electric kettle or that one but no-one says what sort of gas hob kettle they recommend.

We used to have one with a copper coil base. It used to heat up very quickly but also rapidly succumbed to the dreaded electrolytic corrosion which is not surprising... but...

We have just recently bought a cheappy from Border Leisure and I could go and walk a mile whist waiting for it to boil. The amount of gas it must be using to do so... well...

We have been to local shops and you can literally pay £100's and need an up grading of the suspension...

So what is the experience of the experienced.

We have not carried an electric kettle so far... and I'm not sure of the economics of a pan and lid compared to a good kettle...

HyFy


----------

